# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Despues del tomate que?

## srueda

Amigos; hace meses abri un tema con mi sembrios de tomate....lastimosamente no me fue bien...(ya escribire sobre eso en extenso)  Pero bien... no hay que desanimarnos dice mi viejito; asi que pongo este tema "despues del tomate ¿que?"  Tengo unas 5 hectareas en paramonga, termine con el tomate en la primera semana de enero. Como no hay agua por la ausencia de lluvias en huaraz no hemos sembrado nada.  Sin embargo ya debe llegar el agua en estos dias y estamos dispuestos a empezar la campaña...el tema es que producto sembrar  Dicen que el campo esta infectado con nematodos y una variedad de hongos que ha dejado el tomatero. Para contrarestar los nematodos y los hongos dicen que use TEMIK; sin embargo este producto esta proscrito (y no quiero envenar a nadie)  Me dicen que el maiz podria ayudar a limpiar el terreno...pero me parece que el maiz es mucho gasto (repito me fue pesimo con el tomate).   Hay un sembrio economico?...me dicen que frejol canario o castilla....pero los nematodos lo matarian....entonces estoy buscando algun consejo  gracias¡¡¡¡Temas similares: Tomate Indeterminado Chile Cultivo de tomate dominator Fotos de tomate hidroponico Cuando sembrar tomate ? Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE

----------


## gino vidal

Hola ,por mi experiencia en tomate y ahora que sabes que tu factor limitante es el agua ,y esperas que regresen yo creo y estoy convencido de que la unica forma de recuperar un poco tu caida con el tomate ,es que siembres la primera semana de marzo choclo serranito ,y te va ir bien pero ojo con los tiempos que te estoy recomendando.
el tomate es timba pero yo gane muy buena plata me agarraron muy buenos precios y me levante de una caida estrepitosa con el maldito paprika ,pero hay que seguir adelante y agarrarle el juego al mercado nacional .
por ahora yo estoy sembrando melon atrasado y espero agarrar buenos precios .
suerte y muchos saludos . 
espero te sirva mi recomendacion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigos; hace meses abri un tema con mi sembrios de tomate....lastimosamente no me fue bien...(ya escribire sobre eso en extenso)  Pero bien... no hay que desanimarnos dice mi viejito; asi que pongo este tema "despues del tomate ¿que?"  Tengo unas 5 hectareas en paramonga, termine con el tomate en la primera semana de enero. Como no hay agua por la ausencia de lluvias en huaraz no hemos sembrado nada.  Sin embargo ya debe llegar el agua en estos dias y estamos dispuestos a empezar la campaña...el tema es que producto sembrar  Dicen que el campo esta infectado con nematodos y una variedad de hongos que ha dejado el tomatero. Para contrarestar los nematodos y los hongos dicen que use TEMIK; sin embargo este producto esta proscrito (y no quiero envenar a nadie)  Me dicen que el maiz podria ayudar a limpiar el terreno...pero me parece que el maiz es mucho gasto (repito me fue pesimo con el tomate).   Hay un sembrio economico?...me dicen que frejol canario o castilla....pero los nematodos lo matarian....entonces estoy buscando algun consejo  gracias¡¡¡¡

 Hola srueda: 
Qué lástima que no te haya ido bien con el tomate que sembraste... Sin embargo, felicitarte por tu decisión de no usar un producto proscrito como TEMIK. No tengo idea del producto al que haces mención, pero es importante que los agricultores tomen en cuenta lo que tú has tomado en cuenta: No envenenar a nadie. 
Sin embargo te escribo para recomendarte utilices el foro para hacerle un seguimiento a tu nuevo cultivo. Si no me equivoco te recomendé hacerlo, pero lamentablemente no vimos la evolución de tus tomates. 
La idea es registrar y compartir el manejo de tu cultivo (con datos y fotos) para que otros podamos ver y conocer los que está sucediendo con tu cultivo, a lo largo de su darrollo. Por lo general, esos son temas que generan interés (para ver el resultado final) y reciben muchas visitas. Además, los que saben te pueden sugerir algunos tips; o por el contrario, si se te presentan problemas, puedes hacer tus preguntas para tratar de encontrar una solución... Es una buena forma de ir aprendiendo en el camino. 
Mi hermano tiene registrado todo el proceso de instalación de un parrón de prueba de uva de mesa que es bastante explicativo, pero todavía no lo publica (seguramente por flojera). Espero algún día lo publique para darles una idea de lo que me refiero.  
Saludos y suerte para tu próximo cultivo  :Wink:

----------


## srueda

Hola Gino
Gracias por el comentario; espero que tu recomendacion aplique para paramonga (norte chico de lima) 
Dime; donde conseguiria las semillas del choclo serranito?...tendras algun plan de siembra?...si es asi te agradere me lo proporciones porque quiero sacar mis cuentas.
gracias por la ayuda 
Amigo Cilloniz, como yo trabajo, estudio en lima iba a los campos dejando una semana. Tengo fotos de mis sembrios con tomates grandes y hermosos... lamentablemente hay factores como produccion, calidad de semilla, los (malditos) intermediarios, caida de precios que jugaron en mi contra 
EL fin de semana prometo darme un tiempo para contar mis peripecias con fotos.... asi que no me desanimo (aun) y con el mejor buen animo digo que no me he muerto asi que hay que intentarlo otra vez 
Slds

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, como dicen el cultivo de tomate es de alto riesgo y es el segundo cultivo despues del algodón más plagoso del mundo, le siguen los capsicums y de allí todo lo demás. Si tienes problemas con nematodos debe ser Meloidogyne incognita, te sugiero que incorpores materia organica descompuesta com EM-COMPOST que libera los nutrientes de la materia organica y produce aminoacidos a partir de la misma asi como enzimas y antioxidantes. Hay un producto que se llama EM-1 que da buenos resultados no solamente para contrarrestar nematodos, sino que tambien suprime plagas y enfermedades, mejora el suelo y hace que se incentive el desarrollo radicular. Tengo reportes que aplicado 40 litros ACTIVADO de este producto cada 20 días que salen nuevas generaciones de nematodos logras control. Esto por 3 repeticiones. Lo que significa en total 120 litros de EM ACTIVADO. 
Para preparar 20 LITROS DE EM Activado = EMA tienes que mezclar 1LT de EM1 + 1 KG DE MELAZA + 18 LITROS DE AGUA. Esto se tapa por 5 a 7 días bajo sombra y luego se aplica al cuello de planta o vía sistema. 
Ahora sobre que podrías producir en tu terreno, te recomiendo maracuya pero inicialmente rastrero y cuando te capitalices lo podas y lo levantas en sus postes con el alambre galvanizado numero 12. La empresa QUICORNAC SAC compran maracuya y si no lo vendes directo en el mercado estan 3 x un nuevo sol. Tu primera producción la puedes obtener a los 7 meses y esta alrededor de las 20 ton. No se si dispongas de un pozo tubular para que lo riegues cuando no tengan agua, pero es una planta rustica todo esta en no estresarlo en los meses de floración porque al haber stress por agua ocasiona en la planta un desbalance hormonal y se incrementan los niveles de acido absicico y étileno y acarrea la absición floral (aborto de flores) si te pasa en cualquier cultivo puedes darle solución con un trihormonal como el APU a 300ml/cil + calcio boro con aminoacidos como AMINOCAB 800 ml/cil. 
Bueno, espero te haya podido ayudar. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
RPM : *688847 
Pd.: Me olvidaba los EM es una tecnologia japonesa que ya esta en el país y son un conjunto de 85 microorganismos beneficos. ES BIO CONTROL.  :Wink:

----------


## jaimedr

Hola srueda, respecto a tu pregunta ¿y después del tomate que?, pues yo te recomendaría que independientemente del cultivo que escojas, no olvides hacerte también la siguiente pregunta ¿y luego a quién se lo vendo?.   Lamentablemente en el Perú, el principal problema de la mayoría de agricultores no son las plagas o los insumos que requiere el cultivo, sino la carencia de canales de comercialización formales donde colocar la producción, es decir, puedes tener una muy buena producción de cualquier cultivo, pero si vas a terminar vendiéndolo en el mercado mayorista o a través de un intermediario, ten por seguro que al momento de la cosecha de alguna u otra manera te van a castigar en el precio, ya sea por calibre, color, o porque sencillamente “en el mercado esta bajo el precio”  Una alternativa para reducir tu riesgo es sembrar algún cultivo para una empresa formal, como lo mencionaron anteriormente, el maracuyá puede ser una alternativa, o que tal el maíz morado, dependerá de las empresas que estén cerca de tu zona; lo importante es que puedas tener un compromiso de compra y una referencia de precios (aunque sea saber el precio “mínimo”), de manera que con eso puedes planificar bien tu inversión y ver si realmente vale la pena arriesgarse por determinado cultivo.   Si finalmente vas a sembrar pensando en colocar la producción en el mercado mayorista, no estaría demás que revises un poco de estadísticas del MINAG.   http://sisap.minag.gob.pe/portal/index1.php  Ahí puedes ver como fluctúan los precios de las principales hortalizas durante el año y tener una referencia más precisa de en qué épocas el precio es mejor.   Saludos.  Ing. Jaime Delgado R.  PD: Recuerda que los valores que figuran en la página del MINAG son precios finales al consumidor, el precio que le podrían pagar al agricultor es significativamente menor.

----------


## srueda

Gracias Jaime y Castañeda por responder. 
El fin de semana esboce un texto de mi experiencia tomatera. Como bien dices los intermediarios lamentablemente son los que tiran abajo los precios y juegan con los precios.  
Recuerdo cuando empezaba a sembrar y cosechamos zapallos el precio bajo estrepitosamente (a casi S/. 0.15 kg en chacra)....sin embargo el comprador fue a la chacra le pago a mi papa pero no se llevo los zapallos le dijo "no los vayas a vender, que queden para ti o para los chanchos"...asi de literal. 
Con esta medida, los mayoristas se aseguren que escacee en el mercado y el precio no se caiga. 
Algo que me paso con el tomate fue la famosa docena de 10...es decir por cada 12 cajones el mayorista se quedaba con 2 cajones; aparte de cobrar su comision de S/.1 por cajon. Osea sin hacer nada por cada diez cajones vendidos ganaba S/. 60 soles libres de polvo y paja. 
Sin embargo nosotros de la venta del tomate teniamos que asumir todos los costos: fletes, cajones, llenadores, pañadores, cargadores, etc etc...al final no era negocio porque al caer el precio lo que sacamos era pagar a la gente y al intermediario...en fin...esto es solo parte de lo que nos salio mal... y como dije lo voy a documentar para que la gente del foro este enterada  
Estoy buscando averiguar; tengo comentarios del choclo serranito, pero no se si esten adaptadas al clima del valle de paramonga. 
Otra interesante alternativa es la maracuya. Justo tengo en las manos el reporte de Maximice (riesgos de mercado-enero 2010) que informa sobre los jugos de fruta...y en una ojeada puedo advertir el crecimiento en la demanda de la pulpa de maracuya. 
Sé que esto se debe en parte a que mi postura frente a nuestras aventuras agricolas que emprendo con mi papa no fue la ideal. Al principio era algo para que él haga mientras disfruta su jubilacion; yo solo era un observador. Cuando nos metimos en algo mas grande, no me di el tiempo necesario de buscar colocaciones tipo supermercados o fabricas de pasta de tomate. 
La experiencia me ha servido, y estoy dandome tiempo para buscar a compradores de maracuya para sacarles la pulpa 
De todas maneras les agradecere si tienen un plan de cultivo que me pueda ayudar 
slds

----------


## sergio diaz

en internet lei que el acido piroleñoso es muy bueno para eliminar los nematodos, i si buscas en inetrnet la elaboracion del mismo es muy sencilla, ojala te sirva i soluciones tusa problemas

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola, recuerdo que me escribistes hace un tiempo pero no puede responderte... LAS DISCULPAS DEL CASO...Sabes mechos agricultores pasan por lo que has pasado... NO BUSCASTES INFOPRMACION DE LA COMERCIALIZACION DEL TOMATE... te comento el tomate Dominator llega a producir 100 tm en peso - verano El detelalle es que se tiene que sacar calidad Es decir mayor % de las primeras calidades. y sabes es posible y cuando esta barato solo se envia las primera calidades por que V y manchado no llega a cubrir los costos de cosecha.
Sobre el tema del 12 por 10 ... eso Viene desde buen tiempo ... El tomate hace Aprox de 10 Años se comercializaba en CORONA es Tipo PIMENTON ... sobre el cajon lleno se colocaba una piramide de altura aprox de 5 - 7 tomates y luego cubierto con una malla y clavos y no solo eso se comercializaba dentro de la parada y ahi si eras ... 
Cuando se empieza a comercializar en AGROSUNI /lugar dondse los productors venden/ se empieza a vender la caja plancha sr RUEDA los ultomos 12 meses para el tomate no han sido buenos... como productors nosotros hemos fallado ern la produccion la comision que se paga puedes encontrar desde 1 hasta 0.5 por cajon vendido o ud mismo lo vende y es facil... Ud va con otra persona de confianza y lo hacen /el tomate de calidad es tamaño, brillo y bien calibrado y un jalador de la parada /35 soles/ que grite CASERITA LLEVE LOS TOMATES ... el detalle es que ud logre reconocer los billetes falsos y lo otro logre salir de la parada con su dinero ... para evitar estos trabajos muchos de nosotros contrata un vendedor / comisionista/ de venta de 1 s/. por cada cajon vendido /de 12 cajones vendidos incluido el regalo el gana 10 / 
Sr Rueda, hace unios meses escribi en el blog de maracuya que habia mucha area de siembra. sabe hace unos dias me informaron que el precio en chacra estaba 0.3 s/. por k . por el tiempo, y por ahi dicen que una fabrica no recepciono en fiestas patrias. si analizamos un poco, no se cuantas fabricas compren, hagamos algo hipotetico que existan 5 fabricas y de ellas 3 entren en mantenimiento digame ud quien pone precio ... corecto mercado de fruta y como hay sobre oferta y fabrica compra con unas rayas menos ... no se ... a mi personalmente el cultivo no me da mucha garantia... 
Sabe lo que debemos buscar es asociar a los productores y buscar precios de refugio... bueno es una idea...
Si ud esta paramonga por que no siembran caña ... 
Sr rueda para mi y ojala este no se de ... este año agricola Agosto - julio no va ser bueno sabe por que como lo mensione lineas antes la agricultura interna a esta bien... por que ... pequños agricultores hemos estado haciendo agricultura para mercado interno ... Ahora que es lo que pasa... casi siempre que personas no dedicadas al agro y medianas empresas y hasta grandes empresas ingresan al negocio... sabe si no logramos producir con calidad caemos en el negocio...
hay que buscar bastante informacion y estar al tanto que se esta sembrando es basico... 
DEL PRESENTE COMENTARIO ESPERO NO SER INOPORTUNO MAS POR CONTRARIO ESPERO QUE UD SIGA ADELANTE  
RUBEN ZORRILLA S 
RPC 989090358 http://zorrillaruben.blogspot.com/

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Bueno, 
Respecto a la rotación con otro cultivo, efectivamente el tomate puede haber generado mayor presecnia de nemátodos y patógenos fungosos. Pero los nemátodos siempre han estado en las chacras, o al menos en pequeñas cantidades. El maíz es un buen "limpiador" de nemátodos y mejorador de la estructura, pues es un cultivo "arador". 
Después del maíz podría darle una vuetla con frejol canario y luego regresar al tomate. El tema de los nemátodos se maneja muy bien con granulados durante le transplante y alguna aplicación tipo drench. He trabajado el cultivo en Barranca algunos años e la Empresa AGROGUAYABITO (HOY AGROKASA)  y en El Fundo con invernaderos, en el Km 191 . 
El tema en el tomate es , efectivamente lograr buen calibre, lo cual se consigue básicamente con reducción de densidades, y un buen bombardeo de calcio-boro y potasio, así como una buena provisión de agua. 
El tomate dominator es bueno, pero hay variedades importadas que tiene excelente carga, como las Heinz 3302, 9280, 9559, 9701, 9661, 9421 entre otras, las cuales llegan y pueden pasar las 100 TM. Mucho cuidado eso si con  Botrytis, quen esta zona, al menos en invierno si entra, no la sacas con nada. Mucho cuidado con la mosca minadora, que es un dolor de cabeza si no la controlamos de manera integrada. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor de Proyectos angelosototarazona@yahoo.com
Cel 989155793

----------


## hernanrj

Ing Soto que opina del  tema comercializacion del tomate, yo estoy pensando iniciar en setiembre. Tengo dudas luego de haber conocido algunas experiencias , algunos mencionan la estadistica de precios del minag pero en realidad creo que esta no esta muy certera, los precios en chacra son muy diferentes, respecto a los altos rendimientos que se mencionan supongo que se trata cuando el manejo es muy tecnificado, con tutores y fertirriego. Recomendaria sembrar en setiembre?
muchas gracias por su ayuda
Hernan

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
El precio del tomate es bastante impredescible, por diferentes razones: 
1. Algunas Empresas que producen para pasta, pueden mandar excedente al mercado.
2. Existen muchos tomateros "golondrinas" que siembran en zonas de quebrada durante todo el año y no tiene un patrón de época marcada. Hasta hace algunos años, la costa comandaba esta siembra, la cual por le tema sanitario se ha vuelto de masiado riesgosa por lo cual he visto muchas veces caerse el precio de un día a otro. 
Pero hay algo que es cierto. Eso del 10 x 12, hasta donde yo vendía era 10 x 11, no sé cuando selió eso de 10 x 12. Otra cosa, mientras botes primera y segunda, la cosa va a caminar. La siembra de primavera en mi opinión es buena básicamente por un tema de equilibrio sanitario (ni mucho frío, ni mucho calor, por ende ni muchos hongos, ni muchos insectos). 
Otra cosa más. He trabajado tomates híbridos sin tanto cebo de culebra (foliares, estimulantes, activadores, etc) y llegado a las 120 TM, con promedios de 70 a 80 TM (3000 cajones por Ha). En indeterminados puedes llegar a 140 TM. Pero eso de que hay que echarle cosas cada semana no es verdad. 
El éxito en el tomate radica en lo siguiente: 
a)Suficiente luz solar y calor, para estimular un floración pareja.
b)Abonamiento al suelo N-P-K, a discreción incorporando además buenas dosis de Calcio y Magnesio.
c)Manejo de la densidad. Este factor es muy importante, pues he podido comprobar en numerosos ensayos el efecto de la baja densidad en el calibre final del fruto.
d)Control oportuno de plagas. En el tomate no puedes esperar, así de simple. 
La agricultura es un arte y cada uno tiene su propio estilo. Pero creo en principio básico de que un suelo adecuado es la base. Lo demás es maquillaje. 
Exitos en el cultivo 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793
Asesor Técnico

----------


## msoler

Lo unico q te puedo decir es que no siembres MARACUYA sino te va a ir PEOR el gasto son como 12,000 soles y ahora el precio esta recontra bajo q no te saldra
ni para el Té asi q busca otra opcion yo si me queme con el MARACUYA y eso q te da 20tn es una mentira en la cancha se ven los resultados y no es asi te lo digo por
experiencia ahora estoy entrando con el Caupi +o- es una inversion de 2,800 soles en 3 meses vamos a ver como me va.... suerte!!!

----------


## evaskez

Carlos, ¿no se estaria redundando en la aplicacion de aminoacidos,  con el AMINOCAB, DELFAN O AMINOSTIN, puesto que APU, contiene dichas moleculas?. O es por su concentracion?. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Apu basicamente por tri-h y los otros por el tipo de aminoacido que tiene, tu sabes cual es el principal. Aminocab porque es uno de los mejores calcio-boro del mercado que conozco. 
Saludos, 
Pd.: Ve a recoger tu caja, la deje en la oficina de Katy.

----------

